# 13 New Moroccan Campsite Videos Posted On Youtube



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

just had the time to post all our campsite/aire videos on youtube , we used these as bases during our 3 months walking trip in the High Atlas and are not the" usual suspects " . Included are Todra gorge,Dodra gorge ,Ait Bogomez valley , lake Tislet and the deep south Sahara ,.

Weve posted them along with all the rest we have acquired on youtube at ALLTHEAIRESTV. this is the channel we maintain (free of wages ...do you hear!) for Mel&Chris who run VicariousBooks.co.uk.

hope they help or whet someones thirst for travel Sue and andrew (writers of ALLTHE AIRES MOUNTAINS )

CLICK BELOW ON LINK TO GO DIRECTLY TO YOUTUBE CHANNEL THANKS

http://www.youtube.com/user/ALLTHEAIRESTV?feature=mhee


----------

